# Pc Pad Cleaning - A Small Write Up



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

As more & more questions are being asked about PC's & their related areas, I thought I'd do a small write up on the Cleaning of the PC Pads whilst I was cleaning some of mine last night.

1st up, what to clean them with ?

Well the best stuff I've found is Fairy Liquid, it really rips through the material on the pad, just like it does if you wash the car with it :doublesho










I gave it a good squirt in to the bowl of running hot water, it was so hot that I could only just bare the heat, should sud up like this










Then I arranged all my pads in a funny face, this helps I'm told :lol:










I soaked the pad in the hot water, then took it out, squirted some FL on it & rubbed it in

Before: Plenty of Nattys Blue in it still










After: Almost like new & only the colouring of the Nattys left










You should run the pad under the tap for a while to ensure all the fairy has gone, other wise next time you may find when using a thinner material like a glaze it might sud up 










A good squeze of the pad to get rid of most of the water










No its not milk, its the water out of the bowl










I was quite shocked to see some Silt in the botom of the bowl I had to put it in a glass jar to show you










Hung out to dry naturaly,










Bagged & ready for next time










You might want to wear rubber gloves if your skin is sensitive, FL is quite harsh.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Good write up Jace! I use the same process and it does work


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I just chuck them in the washing machine 40 degree wash with non bio tablets, come out spotless, like brand new. I then put them above a radiator to dry out overnight. 

(my lazy method!)

Rob


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> I just chuck them in the washing machine 40 degree wash with non bio tablets, come out spotless, like brand new. I then put them above a radiator to dry out overnight.
> 
> (my lazy method!)
> 
> Rob


I also do that occasionally but sometimes im not happy with the clean - maybe im just too fussy!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good wee write up there! :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Good write up there mate:thumb: 

I spray all of mine with a good soaking of APC during the detail, straight after use, and the put them in a bucket. After the detail has finished, I half fill the bucket with hot water, and put another empty bucket on top with some more water in. This keeps all the pads submerged.

After the three sets of washes that my MF's get in the machine Megs / Pakshak / Old MF's the pads are rinsed and then washed at 40c in the machine with no detergent.

I leave them face down on a clean water magnet overnight to dry. They are always clean and dry and ready to use the following day.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Good pointers there :thumb: 

I steer away from hot water *just* in case it separates the pad from the backing velcro - never been sure whether this is down to wash technique, use/old age or whatever.

I generally now leave them in a bucket of car soap during any work, transfer to a bucket of water/DP pad granules overnight then Fairy em clean next day and leave to dry near a radiator.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice writeup!

I tend to soak for a while in lukewarm water after the fairy step.

I also find to dramatically aid drying it is well worth squishing pads between clean towels.


----------



## djones (Apr 19, 2006)

This might be fround upon for some reason, but I find it really helps if after you wash them, you put them on the polisher for a quick spin. 90% of the water is out in about 5 seconds and it really helps the drying process


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Good write up - Tried a combination of fairy non-bio capsules in a washing machine (max 800 rpm) on acrylic wash. Worked very well on a used SFX yellow and blue pad bringing them back to new appearance. A white SFX pad disintegrated - however that was fairly knackered. For some reason it had mould growing on it prior to the wash (guess it was the tasty proteins in the wax).


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

wiid my megs brown pad is now brigth white!


----------



## simone (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok, silly question time, as my brain thinks in funny logic  

Just wondering would it be better to wash the pads seperately, or do you wash them altogether?

Only reason being is that I guess that you can get cross-contamination of different products/chemicals.

But then again, when you using some thing like FL, then this should be strong enough to remove/strip the product/chemicals within the pads.

As at the moment I tend to wash all my towels seperately (but only mixing the towels with the same product/chemicals). 

Just being anal and not wanting to cross contaminate my cleaning gear.


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

great write up, I'll get _her_ on the case now :lol:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Bugger doing everything seperate, image the leccy bill!  I throw everything in together (pads/mf etc). :thumb:


----------



## BBcompound (Sep 11, 2007)

(newbie question)

How many pads do you guys have/use for each time you do a full detail.

BB


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for that


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

BBcompound said:


> (newbie question)
> 
> How many pads do you guys have/use for each time you do a full detail.
> 
> BB


I have a set of each (Sonus: cut, enhance, final) 4" and 6". Its enough for one car. (I have washed one halfway through before though! )

HTH

Cheers,

Steve.


----------

